# Anyone have experience?



## Beedeezy (Dec 17, 2014)

Has anyone ever used Eurochem products, they g2g?


----------



## Spongy (Dec 17, 2014)

Moved to the correct forum.


----------



## Beedeezy (Dec 17, 2014)

Oh, thanks. Wasn't really sure where to post the question.


----------



## shenky (Dec 17, 2014)

Beedeezy said:


> Oh, thanks. Wasn't really sure where to post the question.



Steroid Underground is a place to share opinions / experieences / reviews of products and UGL's. However it is not a bazaar.


----------



## Beedeezy (Dec 17, 2014)

A bazaar? I thought I was asking for a review/experience of a product. Maybe I'm not understanding your response.


----------



## PillarofBalance (Dec 17, 2014)

Beedeezy said:


> A bazaar? I thought I was asking for a review/experience of a product. Maybe I'm not understanding your response.


You're fine.


----------



## Johnson513 (Jan 5, 2015)

Beedeezy said:


> Has anyone ever used Eurochem products, they g2g?



Extremely under dosed... Bloods came in on 1G a week on their Test-E around 3500 which is horrible.


----------



## Beedeezy (Jan 5, 2015)

Good to know for the future if they come up as a opportunity.  I passed of it last time around. Out of curiosity, if you know. What would be acceptable levels for someone on say 500mg Test E a week?


----------



## Johnson513 (Jan 5, 2015)

Some would say 7 to 10 times.... 500mg/week should get you 3500 ng/dl  With that being said, your TT levels will of course fluctuate depending on number of pins a week (1 or2), hours from your last pin (48-72),  how well you're controlling your E2, etc etc...


----------



## Beedeezy (Jan 5, 2015)

Johnson513 said:


> Some would say 7 to 10 times.... 500mg/week should get you 3500 ng/dl  With that being said, your TT levels will of course fluctuate depending on number of pins a week (1 or2), hours from your last pin (48-72),  how well you're controlling your E2, etc etc...



That's good to know. I plan on getting bloods at the 6 week mark to figure out the quality of my source.  So this info is extremely helpful, thank you. For the record I am doing a 250mg mon/Thursday since you mentioned number of pins a week.


----------



## Johnson513 (Jan 5, 2015)

Beedeezy said:


> That's good to know. I plan on getting bloods at the 6 week mark to figure out the quality of my source.  So this info is extremely helpful, thank you. For the record I am doing a 250mg mon/Thursday since you mentioned number of pins a week.



You're looking at 3500 to 5000... Realistically,  for UGL, I'd be happy at 3000 but anything in the 2000s would be considered crap where I'm from.

Edit: Good luck


----------



## Beedeezy (Jan 5, 2015)

Food for thought that's for sure. This being my first time at bat I'm not holding my breath on anything. Would be nice to not be a total lose but something I knew going into it was very real possibility. 
You know what they say,  got to pay to play. I looked at it the same as sitting down at the poker table. If you can't afford to lose it than don't even play.


----------



## Johnson513 (Jan 5, 2015)

Beedeezy said:


> Food for thought that's for sure. This being my first time at bat I'm not holding my breath on anything. Would be nice to not be a total lose but something I knew going into it was very real possibility.
> You know what they say,  got to pay to play. I looked at it the same as sitting down at the poker table. If you can't afford to lose it than don't even play.



What lab are you using? EuroChem?


----------



## Beedeezy (Jan 5, 2015)

Not Eurochem, if it ends up being shit I'll tell you who it is. If it's fire I'll have to keep it a secret sorry.
I'll tell you just to keep you and anyone else from getting burned.


----------



## Johnson513 (Jan 5, 2015)

Beedeezy said:


> Not Eurochem, if it ends up being shit I'll tell you who it is. If it's fire I'll have to keep it a secret sorry.



Lol... Do your thang.  If you sent your sources gear free to my doorstep, I wouldn't even sauté my chicken with it.

I was just going to tell you to filter the gear if it was EC... The cat that had 3500ng/dl TT,  complained of intense PIP until he started to filter.


----------



## Beedeezy (Jan 5, 2015)

Hope you don't think I was trying to be a dick. Just under the mind set of  "loose lips sink ships". 
Being as this is my first cycle i don't have a backup at this point and don't want to shoot myself in the foot and lose it. Not being a gym member I don't get the opportunity to network with the 'right' people.


----------



## Beedeezy (Jan 5, 2015)

Johnson513 said:


> Lol... Do your thang.  If you sent your sources gear free to my doorstep, I wouldn't even sauté my chicken with it.
> 
> I was just going to tell you to filter the gear if it was EC... The cat that had 3500ng/dl TT,  complained of intense PIP until he started to filter.



Is a filter needle a adequate way to filter or is there a better way?
I've only pinned once with a little discomfort but have been told what I have experience seems to be pretty normal.


----------



## Johnson513 (Jan 5, 2015)

It's all good...

And

There are other methods but filters, like the whatman syringe filter,  work just fine...


----------

